# Oil train derailment in Heimdal, ND, 5/6/15



## CHamilton (May 6, 2015)

Fiery train derailment prompts evacuation of Heimdal, N.D.

This is south of the line used by the EB. It looks to be on the Surrey Cutoff.


----------



## CHamilton (May 6, 2015)

Confirmed from other sources that this is the KO Sub (Surrey Cutoff). I'm guessing that this will affect the Empire Builder as Surrey Cutoff traffic will need to detour via Devils Lake.


----------



## guest (May 6, 2015)

One more time again it is a good thing for BNSF that they have a way around this mess. They got a steal by playing 'hardball' and only having to pay a third of the cost of keeping the Devil's Lake Sub open.


----------



## aurbo (May 6, 2015)

There is both eastbound and westbound traffic going through Hillsboro and Devils Lake lines. This will likely slow down the EBs tonight. At the moment, all the sidings between Grand Forks and Fargo are full and I assume from grand forks to Devils lake are likewise.


----------



## andersone (May 7, 2015)

"I thought it was a tornado and told the wife we needed to head to the cellar" (paraphrase)

A very well written piece, who says rural news is dead?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 7, 2015)

guest said:


> One more time again it is a good thing for BNSF that they have a way around this mess. They got a steal by playing 'hardball' and only having to pay a third of the cost of keeping the Devil's Lake Sub open.


Yet another example of our move toward privatizing profits while socializing costs. The fleecing of taxpayers is as American as apple pie or trickle down ignorance.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 7, 2015)

aurbo said:


> There is both eastbound and westbound traffic going through Hillsboro and Devils Lake lines. This will likely slow down the EBs tonight.


This looks to be coming true. 7(6) just arrived Minot 7 hrs late, having lost 6 of those hours since departing Fargo.

Meanwhile, 8(5) left Minot on time last night but lost 3 1/2 hours by the time it reached Fargo this morning.


----------



## SteveSFL (May 7, 2015)

Ugh. I'm on 7(7) and a delay long enough to screw my connection to the Coast Starlight in PDX will really funk up my trip since I'm then connecting to the Sunset Limited in LAX.

I wonder if they will turn 7(6) in Spokane and bus between there and SEA/PDX.

As long as I don't have a big bustitution I suppose I will be happy since Amtrak will eventually get me home and I'm not really in a hurry.


----------



## NW cannonball (May 8, 2015)

I'm getting worried about these low-flashpoint cargo --

The Bakken crude aint like the crude we use3d to know


----------



## Palmetto (May 12, 2015)

SteveSTX said:


> Ugh. I'm on 7(7) and a delay long enough to screw my connection to the Coast Starlight in PDX will really funk up my trip since I'm then connecting to the Sunset Limited in LAX.
> 
> I wonder if they will turn 7(6) in Spokane and bus between there and SEA/PDX.
> 
> As long as I don't have a big bustitution I suppose I will be happy since Amtrak will eventually get me home and I'm not really in a hurry.


How did the onward part of the trip go? I thought they might have put you on #27 down to Wishram or Pasco, then a bus down US 97 south to Chemult to catch up. They've done that before for northbound passengers on the Coast Starlight.


----------

